# First Set Of Triplets



## julieclifton2011 (Feb 15, 2011)

Need some help in billing our first set of triplets.  Of course they were delivered by C-Section.  Help with both CPT and ICD-9, dont' want to get this wrong.  Global C-section 59510.  I just want  to make sure I place my modifiers correct also.

Thanks so much for the help from all!

Julie


----------



## btucker76 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Billing Triplets*

Hi Julie,
Whether the patient delivered by c-section, twins, trips, quads, etc, you will only be able to bill 59510 one time. Make sure you use the correct ICD-9-CM code for triplets. Keep in mind that you may be able to add a 22 modifier to the 59510 if the c-section was very difficult (must be documented) and/or if she had more than 13 pre-natal visits. Make sure you have the documentation to back the 22 modifier, and if you use it, write a letter to the insurance regarding why the 22 modifier is warranted. Good Luck!
Becky Tucker


----------



## snjberry (Mar 3, 2011)

I would bill 59510 also with v27.5 for multiple live births
not sure about 22 mod as he had to be there anyway.  Depends on circumstance.
sberry


----------

